# View folders in Tivo2Go



## bnsinclair (Nov 18, 2004)

I love what you guys have given me with Tivo-->PC and PC-->Tivo transfers in Tivotogo, but please add the ability to see folders on my PC. I have lots of different videos of my kids and I would like to categorize them. This should be a really easy upgrade. 

Also, you guys rock for including the games with the 7.2 release. That came out of nowhere. The "Samegame" has actually cut into my Quake 4 and FEAR playing time. 

Brian Sinclair


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I second the motion.


----------

